# coyote calls



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I have never hunted yotes but need to kill some that are on some land of mine. If I am going to be killing them I would like to make it fun and get some good hunting experience out of it. I have been looking at all the hunting gear for coyotes and there sure is allot out there. So I am just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on what all I will need as far as calls and other gear.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Depends on how much your willing to spend, I always recomend the primos hot dog because of it versitialty. I also like a good rabbit distress call like the circe 3 in 1. but if you willing to spend alot of money the fox pro electric calls are some of the best. 
If you need some help I would be more than willing to come up and help you get started. and shoot some dogs


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

The one I like best is the Ki-yi by Primos. Its very reasonable 14 or 15 bucks. Very vestal. Called in dogs, deer, cats all kinds of good stuff. You might try that one. One favor don’t give them to much of an education. Good luck


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got this yesterday. A lot of people recommended it to me.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

One of the most efffective calls is a drawn out, sucking kiss on the back of your hand, then short smacking kisses. You'd be surprised at how close that sound mimics a rabbit's distress sound. Coyotes have great hearing and can probably hear that sound for 1/2 mile or more.

Here they come boys, the whole pack springing up less than 20 yards away. Crazed and starved. Gun 'em down or they'll be on top of ya!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, maybe I am just going to admitt it before the rest of the guys but all I can say is GOOD LUCK! I bought a Fox Pro, Prairie Ghost camo, a shiny new gun, spent many hours out calling and havent seen a darn Yote! I have called in several magpies though... The only success I have gotten with this thing is a fox out by Vernon Res. and its great to mess with the cat. So if there is anyone out there that can actually put in some great advice, I'd LOVE TO READ IT!

Artoxx is about the only one that I have read his posts that seems to have had much luck


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you disclaiming what drifter wrote. He's telling the truth. Native Americans used that technique long before the white man was here. Coyotes are tough, fox can be stupid. If you are getting birds and a fox, you are on the right track. Coyotes are sneaky little buggas. You may have called one and not even known it.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

True story, if you saw a fox, then you were probably too soon for the local coyote. The entrance order, all else being equal will usually go: Scavenger birds or birds of prey, Fox, Coyote, Bobcat, Bear, Mountain Lion.

Deer, Elk, Sheep, Farmers dogs, squirrels, etc. may intrude at any time during this sequence and may or may not be desireable when they do. :twisted: (If the sheep and the coyote get into the area at the same time, you might get a better shot at the dog.) :wink:

That is the generic description of how wary individual species are. If you had one of each at say 500 yards, that is probably the order they would respond to your call. Assuming that you don't shoot the first or second one anyway, that tends to spook off most of the rest. :wink:

NOT always though. I killed a coyote one day and walked up on it, just as I got there a big ol bush about 20 yards off started doing the fandango. I never saw it, but there were a LOT of big cat tracks in the dirt under that bush when I snuck up on it. Big enough that I am not convinced that it was a bob, but probably was.

I have called in all but the mountain lion for sure, the one bobcat I am sure of was safe as I didn't have a tag. The bear was a VERY unpleasant surprise as I was busy screwing with a squirrel that was standing on the toe of my boot screaming cusswords at me for making that rabbit call. :mrgreen:

Bear stood up out of some bushes about 15-20 yards away and woofed at me. :shock:

I am pretty sure that I could kill a bear with a 25.06, but not so sure about the varmint bullets it was loaded with. And being August, not real sure I wanted to be explaining myself to the fishcop in residence. :|

I hunted dogs for many years with nothing but an cow elk call made by sceery. It has two long pieces that come out of the barrel with a reed between them. You apply pressure with your teeth and it makes a WIDE range of sounds. Cow call, chucker cluck, doe bleat, dying rabbits and bunnies. Even a decent howl, though this is NOT my best sound. :roll:

Probably others that I have not tried as well.
Here is a link to the latest version of it. Mine is a little different but it should sound the same.
http://www.lockstock.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SCE00263

Mine is probably 18 years old now and still sounds as good as the day I bought it.


----------

